# North East of Ireland location with plush rooms



## phoenix (9 Mar 2008)

Hi

Anyone know of any hotel on the North East coast of Ireland (preferably not too far north as we don't want to travel too far) where the rooms are plush and the food good?  A nice spa and pool would be lovely too.


----------



## Trent (9 Mar 2008)

Slieve Donard (Newcastle, Co. Down). About 2 hours drive from Dublin.


----------



## tosullivan (9 Mar 2008)

The Hastings Group have a great choice of luxury hotels up in that area
[broken link removed]

Just make sure you've cleared your credit card before you go


----------



## amtc (10 Mar 2008)

There's a new spa hotel just outside Cavan? Sorry can't recall the name. Only an hour from Dublin (ok hour and a half)

Also the Nuremore in Monaghan is supposed to be good.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (11 Mar 2008)

amtc said:


> There's a new spa hotel just outside Cavan? Sorry can't recall the name. Only an hour from Dublin (ok hour and a half)



http://www.farnhamestate.ie/

Stayed there for 4 nights last year. Very nice and not too pricey.


----------



## Caveat (11 Mar 2008)

amtc said:


> Also the Nuremore in Monaghan is supposed to be good.


 
Just outside Carrickmacross. Should be good yeah - award winning chef too. Good for golf also if you're into that.


----------



## Guest127 (11 Mar 2008)

www.burrendale.com is a nice hotel about 2  miles from newcastle.


----------



## TreeTiger (12 Mar 2008)

The website of the Hillgrove Hotel, Monaghan looks nice, but I haven't stayed there.  It says it's recommended in the Georgina Campbell food guide.

A friend stayed in Ballymascanlon House Hotel, Dundalk, not too long ago and was very enthusiastic about it; however it would be remiss of me not to mention that this was a ladies' golf trip which involved the consumption of quite a few drinks, so the report I received was very short on detail!


----------



## jonnyhotspur (12 Mar 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> A friend stayed in Ballymascanlon House Hotel, Dundalk, not too long ago and was very enthusiastic about it


Stayed here also and it's top-notch. The food would be better  than here:http://www.farnhamestate.ie/
but the leisure facilities wouldn't be on a par.


----------



## Phibbleberry (12 Mar 2008)

D Hotel (4*) in Drogheda rooms are more modern than plush, but you get that upmarket feel....
Its less than an hour from Dublin City Centre too..so you're not knackered when you get there....

No spa/pool but has a gym...

Theres just a lovely relaxed feel about the place, nice bar/restaurant - would definitely reccomend...


----------



## Joe1234 (12 Mar 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> The website of the Hillgrove Hotel, Monaghan looks nice, but I haven't stayed there.  It says it's recommended in the Georgina Campbell food guide.



Never stayed there but eaten there often.  Food quite good.


----------



## Guest127 (13 Mar 2008)

about 1 mile from dundalk town centre, 1/2 from Ice Dome and about 2.5 miles from racecourse is the new crown plaza hotel in dundalk. Racing is most friday nights at around 6.4pm No swimming pool though.


----------



## phoenix (15 Mar 2008)

Hi all

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.

I think the Culloden might be the answer.  Farnham Estate sounds like an option too!

l've stayed in the Burrendale and Slieve Donard before and really enjoyed both.

I'll check out the websites.

Thanks

Phoenix


----------



## Glenbhoy (18 Mar 2008)

I'd highly recommend Farnham, the D Hotel in Drogheda is also nice, but not in the same class as Farnham - having eaten in both places however, neither restaurant was much to write home about.


----------

